# Here are my choices... (pics)



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

So the breeder sent me pictures of the hedgies... He said I can make a down payment if I know which one I want for sure. Here are the pics of them...They are SO cute. Right away I was drawn to the all white one, but the other ones are soo cute too! Is it better to wait until I see them in person?? To see if I bond with one more? How did you pic yours?


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

The other pic didn't post! Here it is


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I picked mine by looking at a picture and asking the breeder about the personality. I personally like the one on the far right and the one balled up beside it. But that's just because I like pinto spots like that. Choose which you think it the cutest and ask the breeder about how long it takes to unball, if it's more calm or energetic, etc.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that the colour can change after quilling.


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay thanks! Yea I liked the one on the far right too. I wish the white one could have a black mask...That'd be so cute and he or she would look like a lil bandit lol! I think I will ask about personality, right now they are all so cute and I want them all


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I chose Dexter based on his score of 5/5 for personality! At first I wanted a darker hedgie, but I was more concerned with my potential hedgie's niceness than his color
I'd ask the breeder which one was the best natured.
But based only on color, I love the little guy on the far right! And the one on the far left! The one on the far left looks like he dipped himself into paint :lol: so cute!!!
I love them allll!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I say, don't choose ANY and take them ALL :twisted: Hehehe

Or, maybe not :lol: 

I agree that when getting a pet, you do want to go for personality mainly. But you should also factor in your personal preference for looks. You wanna adopt a little fella you think is cute, who wouldn't? Of course, all hedgies are cute, no matter the color! I was very lucky that Carlos had/has the exact look I prefer (cause I didn't have any to choose from) aaaand he turned out to be a sweetie as well.

If you can, I think you should try and meet them in person before you settle on one, because one of them might have a feature that you didn't/can't see in the photo that you will fall in love with in person, ya know? Plus, you can't even see most of their faces in the pic! :lol: 

That said, based on this pic alone, I love the ones on the far ends as well! Those masks!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the one thats the 2nd from the left... with the brown head and white quills, too cute! Of course it all depends on the personality


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> I chose Dexter based on his score of 5/5 for personality! At first I wanted a darker hedgie, but I was more concerned with my potential hedgie's niceness than his color
> I'd ask the breeder which one was the best natured.
> But based only on color, I love the little guy on the far right! And the one on the far left! The one on the far left looks like he dipped himself into paint :lol: so cute!!!
> I love them allll!


It sounds like Dexter is so nice from your stories 

PS. I love Dexters color!! Im not sure what color he is but that is going to be my next hedgies color (my fave thing about his color is his nose) :lol:


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Based on looks, the all white one is gorgeous! But I would definitely wait until you can meet them because it's all about what kind of personality you're looking for (explorer, cuddler, etc.) and which one you bond with the most.

When I was getting Lulu, I arranged a meeting with the breeder before I was allowed to bring her home where I was able to come to her house and meet all the babies. I hung out there for two hours with my boyfriend! We handled all the babies and even met the mom and dad. After that, I was 100% sure that Lulu was the girl for me! And it was great because since I knew the that I was getting a female, I was able to pick out girly stuff for her  

So overall, in this decision, I think it's best to go with your heart


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I am so excited! Can't wait till the 12th


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh! I also wanted to ask, how much bigger to hedgies get?? I thought they already looked kinda big in that pic, but I don't think they are too old? Especially if they won't be ready till the 12th?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901

This is a really great thread - it shows pictures of hedgies next to paper bills, and then people list how old the hedgie is and if they run a lot, have health problems, etc, things that might affect their size.

All hedgehogs are different, but I think... on average, a full grown balled up hedgehog is approximately the size of a softball.


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks!  I will check it out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd pick the tan colored one personally but they are all so cute, keep in mind their adult quills sometimes can radically change their color


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

So as a baby they lose all of their quills? Little by little? Or as they grow they just change color?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

They don't lose all of them and its very rare that the color radically changes, just keep in mind they will shed quills and its possible their color will be different, though usually the change in quills is small


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got to meet Berko and see if I wanted him or to wait till the breeder had another litter ready...I just fell in love with Berko


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

When I adopted Shadow I planned on holding each one and then deciding. However, Shadow was the first one I picked up and he looked me in the eye and I fell in love!! I also had every intention of getting a little girl but I had already decided to take him home when I flipped him over to see what sex he was! I was surprised but wouldn't have left him for anything in the world!!


----------

